# missionary vs. other positions



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

So last night we had a fulfilling round of sex that was entirely in missionary position. Before we even started, H said that he wanted to finish with me on top. When that didn't happen, afterwards he said something about hearing somewhere that most men prefer missionary to other positions b/c it's a dominance thing... showing they're in control. I said I could understand that for some men, who are more controlling, but for him, at least in the sack, he's rather submissive and I can understand why he prefers me to be in charge. So, that's my question... how do most men prefer the positioning?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well my wife likes doggie style that is also a submissive position for the woman, she also like missionary. She does not like being on top.

I prefer anyway, but since my wife is so submissive I am usually in control.

you should try some Karma sutra positions, or a little role playing with you in charge.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

It has to be remembered that missionary is not one single position. You can be gentle, or you can be rough. And everything in between. One variation I like is to reach under my wife and put my hand under her butt / coccyx. Then I can really drive hard into her, even if the bed is soft - which ours isn't 

Also she can draw her knees up towards her chest - making the position very different again.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i have a better chance of actually being a missionary


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> i have a better chance of actually being a missionary


:rofl:

Kudos from a fellow monk! :rofl:


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

okeydokie-

I'm glad you have a sense of humour 

I have written an analysis of why women go off sex, why don't you see if anything applies to you? Sexless Marraige?

It's a bit long winded, but it's also incomplete.


----------



## digimix (Jan 8, 2009)

Every man is different and we all like different things. We all get turned on in different ways with different things for example I love sexy belly buttons. I do not know why, I just do. As for positions, I love Mission, doggy, sissors and ride me on the stool


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I prefer the positioning so that SHE has the most fullfilling orgasm. 

Sometimes it's missionary (although rarely  ), sometimes cowgirl, rarely reverse cowgirl, sometimes I'm in the doggie position, sometimes she is (her favorite), sometimes over the edge of the couch with me on the floor on my knees, sometimes cross-wise and connected at the genitals, doggie and then pushing her down onto her stomach, a lotus position. Bondage. Role playing. 

There's a huge variety of positions. It's what works at the moment and for the "best" results (for her, then for me; she always cums first!). 

Not to mention the rope and basket technique...  now where did I leave my pulleys...?


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

You didn't say what positions you'd prefer to do? 

Anywho I think people's sexual tastes can develop in different directions. I think guys some guys take a lot of encouragement to become dominant in bed but when they do both partners can get more enjoyment from sex.

I'm not a fan of Missionary it's a position that people fall into, and for me I've always found there to be a lot of fumbling involved especially when you do it under the sheets. 

I think some people have a prejudice against doggy style, because of the ugly name and and the fact that you can't see your partners face. But from personal experience I know that it can teach guys to be a little bit more dominant, when they don't have to maintain eye contact all the time they feel a little bit less self conscious, the postion invites the guy to be a little bit rougher a little bit more forceful. If you want your hubby to become more dominant thats the position to go for.

Also there are small things you can do, like not undressing or taking your knickers off, make hubby do it. Start snogging your hubby before you go to bed, make him make the decision to go to bed or just to shag you where you are. The key thing to do is to initiate sex and then go slightly passive. Another thing you might try is touching yourself while your snogging. It provokes a lot of guys hopefully it'll prompt the guy to snatch your hand away and replace it with his own. Anytime I start to do it I'm usually put face down on the floor within moments. I've always used it with guys as a signal that I want sex to be a little bit more aggressive this time.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I prefer missionary or doggie style. My hubby and I have a position that we sort of invented and "coined" a term for. LOL.... it's called the golden monkey! haha... anyway, the wife lays on her tummy, flat, with her legs together, and the hubby gets on top of her,, right by her bum, and then squeezes his member right in! No spreading of the legs, for some reason, he loves this, and it really gets him going, and I like it too. It's a modification of the old doggie style of course, but it's fun to change things up sometimes. sorry if this is too graphic for anyone! But I figured I'd share since we are all adults... I hope!


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

marina72 said:


> the wife lays on her tummy, flat, with her legs together, and the hubby gets on top of her,, right by her bum, and then squeezes his member right in! No spreading of the legs, for some reason,


One of the advantages of the position is if the guy is quite large then it stops him going all the way in. Though your thighs still give his penis enough sensation to get him off.

Plus you can alway use your own hand as well as you don't need it to support yourself. I tend to put a pillow under me just to life me up a bit.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well i asked my H for this question - and he doesnt mind n e thing.
but were both pretty adventurous and give n e thing ago with eachother.
i think we do what suits the moment. especially when you have to balance a sex life and children.
thats why we love it when the boys go to grandma's for the night.
we have the whole house to ourselves.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

justean said:


> thats why we love it when the boys go to grandma's for the night.
> we have the whole house to ourselves.


For more elaborate position a bed isn't ideal, a table, chair or just a large area of empty floor works a lot better.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Let's see, we like the doggie on the steps, we like her flat on her tummy with me biting her shoulders, we like her riding on top with an egg vibe between us for double stimulation for her. And we like a public restroom now and then. That's about it, gotta go see what she's doing now!...........................................................


----------



## SeersTower (Jan 22, 2009)

He likes variants of the missionary position. There's one we call "deck chair" where I put my feet on his shoulders. That's for when I've been stretching. Sometimes he likes to crouch on his feet when we do that instead of going on his knees. 

Yeah, we're young. 

We like those better than having me on top because sometimes I feel pretty lame bouncing around up there. He also complains that I can be too rough and he's afraid of me bending his penis in some awful direction. I don't want to hurt him!

I like doggy style because it feels fantastic but he doesn't like the lack of face-to-face contact. I like to see his face too but I'd gladly trade it for a few minutes of doggy style.

Dominant/ submissive isn't really an issue for us because we're constantly talking to find positions that we both like.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Try starting out in spoon fashion. Then you (in front of him) roll onto your back, lifting your top leg over his hips. He stays in place, maybe leaning back a little to accomodate you. When you're on your back, one leg over his hips, one under his legs the two of you form an "X" (and still maintain penetration). Just stroke normally.  This give you the face to face and also the ability for his hands to caress your breasts, stomach, clit, etc.


----------



## soulmate (Jan 18, 2009)

We use the missionary position infrequently. The position he likes best is on with him on his side and me on my back and our legs intertwined. It allows us both to move and control and my hands are free to stimulate myself. I like doggie style, but missionary is nice when I am feeling more romantic and less acrobatic. When I am feeling acrobatic I get on top. I like reverse cowgirl too, I think it hits all of the right spots. I am probably on top about 1/4 of the time.


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

dcrim that is my all time favorite. Lots and lots of things to play with!! Love it.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

so many variations to the missionary position...it's like buying a starter house...you can do nothing but expand...


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

physically I prefer my wife to be on top for many reasons including the physical disabilities I have, and frankly I just find it sexier. However, normally we do missionary because she orgasms often and better.

draconis


----------



## marlborolights (Jan 21, 2009)

dcrim said:


> I prefer the positioning so that SHE has the most fullfilling orgasm.
> 
> Sometimes it's missionary (although rarely  ), sometimes cowgirl, rarely reverse cowgirl, sometimes I'm in the doggie position, sometimes she is (her favorite), sometimes over the edge of the couch with me on the floor on my knees, sometimes cross-wise and connected at the genitals, doggie and then pushing her down onto her stomach, a lotus position. Bondage. Role playing.
> 
> ...




Uuuh...LOL...Ok I thought I knew almost everything when it comes to things people do in bed, but can you explain to me the doggie style position when the man is in the doggie position? How does that work? What does she do? God I hope the answer doesnt embarrass us both LOL sorry..

BTW my husband is like you, he prefers the position that has the most effect on me.
Wait a minute I just read more....what is the rope and basket technique?! Come on man give a girl some new ideas..!!!


----------



## Broman (Feb 19, 2009)

Our best position is when me and wife both hang upside down from the ceiling.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

jlone said:


> Our best position is when me and wife both hang upside down from the ceiling.


thats batty


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Doggy style, missionary, cowgirl, reverse cowgirl... oh I could name about 20 I would REALLY like. but what we get is me on top, me on top, me on top a little missionary and some doggy if i beg for it. 

sigh.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

Great question! i think this site is a cure for a low sex drive lol. I prefer her being on top, but i like taking the dominant role when we are having sex. I'm not a selfish lover, so we also do it doggy which is her favorite position. i enjoy grabbing her by the ankles and positioning her to my whim. Like Marina72 "golden monkey" lol is awsome


----------



## triton1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

For freedom of having my hands all over her...I enjoy her on top, but she really enjoys missionary with her legs/feet around my neck....with hard and fast thrusts. If she has had her orgasms and is wearing down I may finish from behind with her laying on tummy or side with one leg drawn up.


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll take it however I can get it  however, one of my favorites is definitely reverse cowgirl. Awesome feeling and visual. From behind with her lying on her stomach on the edge of the bed is really good too.
She seems to enjoy from behind (standing, kneeling, spooning) the most.


----------

